# C1886... Need Examples.



## sherryhenderson (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone have an example of a device that would be assigned the new C1886 - Catheter, Extravascular Tissue Ablation???

THANKS!!


----------



## Sandy Cross (Jan 11, 2012)

*Boston Scientific bronchial thermoplasty cath.*

http://www.bostonscientific.com/tem...copy/2012/CCode_Reference Guide_03Jan2012.pdf  Boston Scientific states their Alair® Bronchial Thermoplasty Catheter falls under this HCPCS.


----------

